# Cut out help



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Your best bet it to combine at this point.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Combining seems like a no go as If I am correct from the info provided this is Jennrb's only hive. Central Ohio? As I have hives in Harding County I can tell you My hives have drones still. So I believe a queen within a few weeks would get mated. However, A hive from a situation as described is most likely NOT in a situation that it can survive the winter. As in Ohio it requires two 10 frame deeps with plenty of stores at a bare minimum. As I see it other than combining with a suitable hive the only chance this hive may have is to feed, Feed, FEED. and move it into a heated building for the winter.


----------



## Jennrb (Aug 30, 2015)

I live I licking county. 
I have a friend who lives kinda close. I think he would be willing to help me out. But I think I will give them a little more time and evaluate them every couple days. I saw several queen cells. 

When u say heated building. How heated does it need to be. We have a wood burning furnace in our large garage and an attic space right about the wood furnace room. it probably stays 40 degrees up there on the bitter cold days and pretty warm in the garage. Would the attic space work or should I think about keeping them in the garage. 
If I keep them in a building then do I just keep feeding them with a hive feeder all winter?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

When I say heated I mean one that stays between 40 and 70 degrees, and yes you will have to feed them. they will not need to cluster as much and will be able to break cluster to get to the feeder. They will need an outside entrance so they can make cleansing flights. I have done this with many September swarms that I have caught with a high degree of success. in late February when you start to see an occasional 50Degree day I add pollen patties to stimulate queen production cone those welcome days in march the colony is usually able to take advantage of the early pollen. above the furnace would be okay as long as the area does not get too hot like in the 80s


----------

